# Digestive biscuits



## Guest

My IBS is intermittent, normally 2 or 3 bad days in every couple of weeks.I dont know if its my imagination,but can Digestive biscuits bring on IBS?In my case constipation,stomach ache.


----------



## Courage

I`v recently stopped eating digestive biscuits because they give me diarrhoea, bloating and muscle spasms.Courage


----------



## HipJan

Try visiting the IBS discussion group forum, too, if you haven't already. We have quite a few people there from Britain - who'd know what Digestive biscuits are. Having eaten many of them myself when younger, I'd say they probably have a lot of wheat in them - and wheat/gluten is an IBS trigger for many people.And, no, I'm not a specialist or anything.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Hipjanhave posted on the discussion board now too


----------



## Heather Van Vorous

Hi - In addition to whole wheat, which is high in insoluble fiber and thus a potential IBS trigger, check the fat content of the biscuits. Typically, oil or shortening is the number two ingredient. Fat is the single greatest GI tract stimulant, and a huge trigger for IBS attacks. ------------------Authorized Expert for IBS Self Help Group - Ask the Specialist forumHeather Van Vorous is a cookbook and dietary author specializing in healthy gourmet recipes for IBS. She has had the disorder since childhood, teaches classes on eating for IBS, and works with corporate HR departments to offer employee IBS education programs. She currently has an IBS cooking show in development for broadcast on both the web and cable access television.


----------

